# Holiday in 9 days help please



## Evoscott (Mar 26, 2011)

Off on holiday in 10 days . Realy could do with some advice here .eating roughly 1800-1900 calories per day 190 g protien 180 carbs 25 g of fat . The sups I'm using cla ,l-cartine met-rx thermo surge , green tea , cod liver oil and usn igf1 protien

I was 189 last summer bilked up to 209 but gained to much bf so have cut down to 192 lbs

Now I'm off in 2 weeks I feel like a skinny wee boy as I have lost all my size . I wouldn't say I'm cut either my bedfast is about 22/23 percent was 23.8 at 195lbs . I have uploaded a pic today at 192 . Been cutting at 1 and half pounds per week

My current routine is made by my instructor at the gym

Routine a

Bench 4 sets of 8

Hammer smith incline 3 sets of 12

Kettle ball lunges 4 sets of 12

Barbell curls 4 sets of 12

Cable push down 4 sets pf 12

Bike hiit 15 mins hills

Rountine b

Clean and press 4 sets 12

Hammer smith shoulders 4 sets of 12

Barbell lat raise 4 sets of 12

Kettle balls clean and press 4 sets

Dumbell curl 4x1!2 superset 4 x12 dumbbell kick backs

Bike hiit 15 mins hills

Rountine c

4x8 dead lifts

4 x12 hamers smith incline

4x12 ketlleball swings

4 x12 close grip bench

15 mins hiit hills

I also play soccer 11aside 2times and a game of 5s

4x12 cable push

so 10 days to go do I

A keep doin as the gym instructor gave me .

B go back to 3 sets of 8 on a 4 day split and try and gain muscle .


----------



## Evoscott (Mar 26, 2011)

Thought I should add been training for 2 years


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

I personally don't like that routine, 9 days isn't enough time to gain muscle mate, what is your diet? That needs to be spot on in my opinion


----------



## Evoscott (Mar 26, 2011)

Average day 10 am pride made with water and a low carb protien

12.30-1

tin of tuna with light mayo onion and sweetcorn

4pm

Lunch baked potato beans and baked potato or subway wholemeal chicken low fat hot sauce when at work

6.30 post workout protien

8pm after workout tin of tuna with light mayo and protien drink

8.30-9 .30 chicken Salad or weight watchers frozen meal or. Chicken fajita

10 tea with a rice cake or low carb protien bar

1 am protien drink b4 sleep at 2 am


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

most gym instructors routines are a bit turd


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

9 days yove left it to late

Go on holiday enjoy yourself and once you get back get back to the drawing board


----------



## Evoscott (Mar 26, 2011)

Just checked my measurements I have been cutting for 2 months I have lost 1 inch of my chest

2 inch of waist 2 inch of hips 1 inch of neck .


----------



## Evoscott (Mar 26, 2011)

energize17 said:


> 9 days yove left it to late
> 
> Go on holiday enjoy yourself and once you get back get back to the drawing board


Been hitting a routine to cut m8 it's just now I look in the mirror and feel I have lost my size of my top half when normally I gain quick up there but find it hard to lose my stomach . So that why I'm wondering to change up routine again


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

these kinda threads make me laff "help,im going out in 2 hours and need to loose 20lb of fat from my gut and grow some huge traps"

why do people leave it so long to change their apperance?

o.p just enjoy your holiday,eat/drink what you want,stroke a few beavers and when you get back get back on the diet and training,your not gotta get hench in 9 days

enjoy the sun ya jammy sod:thumbup1:


----------



## Evoscott (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replys guys why does everyone think I have left it to the last min . I was 236 lbs dieted downd to 189 lbs then bulked up to 209 lbs been cutting at 1 and half pounds for the last couple of months and got to 192 . I had left it to the gym instructor to make my program as antime i train i get big on top but always keep a slight belly . But the problem is i feel i have lost to much muscle and now look skinny . So my question is go back to 3 sets of 8 on a 4 day split or keep cutting as i will be training when on holiday.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

If you're 23% bodyfat, then to get to an appreciably low enough body fat to look 'lean' (<10% bodyfat), you'd need to lose another 24lbs of fat. Not healthy, or advised in such a short space of time. You'd be even smaller than you feel now, lose a large amount of lean tissue and probably have some loose skin to contend with in the process.

I'd enjoy your holiday, plan ahead next time.


----------



## Evoscott (Mar 26, 2011)

RickMiller said:


> If you're 23% bodyfat, then to get to an appreciably low enough body fat to look 'lean' (<10% bodyfat), you'd need to lose another 24lbs of fat. Not healthy, or advised in such a short space of time. You'd be even smaller than you feel now, lose a large amount of lean tissue and probably have some loose skin to contend with in the process.
> 
> I'd enjoy your holiday, plan ahead next time.


Wow I would be proper skinny lol . What would you say keep at the routine I'm doing I have only been it 2 weeks normally I keep the routine about 6 weeks before I change it .


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

You don't need to change a routine constantly, the main focus should be on strength improvements in the major compound lifts (squat, bench, deadlift, military press), a few accessory movements (chinnups, dips, pressups, rotator cuff/deltoid region strengthening, isometric holds for abdominal strength etc) and the rest is down to diet.

I'd look into something more along the lines of Bill Starr's 5 x 5, Wendler's 5/3/1 or WestSide for Skinny Bastards. You'll make great strength gains and with the right diet, possible lean out a bit too.


----------

